# hi all, who can played modern combat 3? I tried all product model but still can't to play it..



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

any suggestion, thanks


----------



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

Edit your build.prop

ro.product.model=Desire HD 
ro.product.brand=htc_wwe 
ro.product.name=htc_ace 
ro.product.device=tenderloin 
ro.product.board=ace 
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a 
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi 
ro.product.manufacturer=HTC

That works for me... it works for most gameloft games so far. For me atleast.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

unfortunately, it can't for this game.....


----------



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

It works fine for me I'm running cm7 alpha3.5 with those settings

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

joenilan said:


> Edit your build.prop
> 
> ro.product.model=Desire HD
> ro.product.brand=htc_wwe
> ...


Thanks for this! Only issue I'm having now is getting the left stick to work correctly with sixaxis controller.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok work la, thanks a lot. actually is my typing wrong from "Desire HD".to "DesireHD......So that I can't work.... thanks for all brother answer....


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow thanks, I will try this when I get home. I tried it last night, but it didn't work witht the default.
Thanks again!


----------



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> Thanks for this! Only issue I'm having now is getting the left stick to work correctly with sixaxis controller.


If you get it all working you should post on how you did it, I haven't had a chance to try this yet but it would definitley make this game a lot more fun, on-screen controls are alright but trying to run and crouch and then raise your gun to shoot all at once is all too much haha

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have this game working just fine.

Ro.product.model=HTC Pyramid
Ro.product.brand=tmous
Ro.product.name=htc_pyramid 
Ro.product.device=pyramid

Add me on gameloft live! I am larry94


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

joenilan said:


> If you get it all working you should post on how you did it, I haven't had a chance to try this yet but it would definitley make this game a lot more fun, on-screen controls are alright but trying to run and crouch and then raise your gun to shoot all at once is all too much haha
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Every other input works just fine with the touch emulator in Sixaxis Controller. The game seems to have a free moving left stick (touch anywhere to initiate) which makes it difficult to use the stick emulation because the in game stick will jump around the screen and screw up movement. I'm not exactly sure how to fix this. Maybe using the actual key mapping to map the directions, but I have no idea how to find out which keys to bind.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, but I wanted to make sure people who were trying to play saw this.

Got everything working now. Make sure to select classic controls. This will put a static movement pad on the screen, which was the issue I was having in getting movement working. You can also click the customize menu and move icons around in the game. Some icons might need to be spaced out a little more since you can't resize regular buttons in Sixaxis Controller.

Here are the buttons I use

Pause/Menu - Start
Stance - Analogue 1 (L3)
Run - L2
Fire - R1
Aim (only toggles) - L1
Grenade - R2
Knife - Analogue 2 (R3)
Reload - Square
Use (ie - pickup weapons) - X
C4 Detonator - Circle
Switch weapons - left and right d-pad (make sure you set them to swipe in the controller app)

You'll still need to use touch for menus and some context sensetive actions ingame. Controls are pretty laggy, but this has been expressed in the market comments, so it has to be the game and not the controller.

Edit - here is a screencap of my layout


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Interesting Control lay out Dreamscar, but I found that I Like the Dual Analog setup in MC3. So I don't have to use the relative analog in sixaxis. Its suiting me perfect right now.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

If you are using a controller you are using dual analogs anyway. At least this way there aren't two virtual sticks taking up space in the middle of the screen.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> If you are using a controller you are using dual analogs anyway. At least this way there aren't two virtual sticks taking up space in the middle of the screen.


True. I just find that its a bit more accurate for me also..


----------



## T959taco (Jul 21, 2011)

I can get gta to work flawlessly after editing my touch profile but when i use your mapping for mc3, the analogs do not work at all. I chose classic controls but still, no analog. Help?


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Make sure you are using analogue left and right (the sticks) and not 1 and 2 (L3 and R3). Analogue right needs to be in relative mode (highlight button and select properties in menu). Analogue left should be pretty simple to set up. Just make sure it sits on top of where the virtual stick in the game. You may need to move it around slightly to get directions to line up. I think I had to move analogue left a little higher and to the left of where it is in the game to make left and right not go slightly diagonal ingame.


----------

